# Provo River near UT Lake(name this fish)



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

I've been fishing the lower provo lately... only been catching Medium Browns and then this fish. Initially I thought it was a june sucker (approx. 23in), but the coloration seems totally different. Maybe it's the spawning color. Anybody recognize it? I just slid it into the shallows, snapped a pic and released it asap. Here's the picture. Hope it works..


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

I am by no means an expert, however, in my opinion it is a June Sucker!


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

From many of the pics I've seen, that is a June Sucker.


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

It's a bit early for June Suckers to be in the river, but not unheard of. It's tough to tell from your picture. Do you have a higher resolution image, or was it a cell phone pic?

Could you provide a description? Did it appear to have large teeth, no teeth at all? 

Could be a June Sucker, or could be a 'pet' someone released.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sure looks like a June Sucker to me!


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

june sucker im positive


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Si, They should be spawning any time.


----------



## duct tape (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, I was wondering because it sure doesn't match any pictures from the back of the proclamation. Good to know.


----------



## bigboat69 (May 8, 2008)

That looks like one of those PCB, Mercury infested teenage mutant june carp sucker cat browns


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

bigboat69 said:


> That looks like one of those PCB, Mercury infested teenage mutant june carp sucker cat browns


That's quite the name! :shock: :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

june suckage



bigboat69 said:


> That looks like one of those PCB, Mercury infested teenage mutant june carp sucker cat browns


Hey bigboat69! Glad you found us. I thought we might see you soon enough.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Did you give it the old Montana Handshake, and lob it into the brush. j/k. I hate those ugly buggers.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

That's like winning the lottery right there. Those things are like 40 grand apiece when you add up the money spent to keep them around.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I hear they taste like bald eagle.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

That's not a June Sucker, that's an ugly sucker. _(O)_ I hope this helps.


----------

